# Limassol or Larnaca



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

:confused2:If you had the choice to live in either Limassol or Larnaca, which is the best? We don't mind travelling to Limassol for schools and work but it seems from a rental point of view you can get more for your money in Larnaca:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jacq17 said:


> :confused2:If you had the choice to live in either Limassol or Larnaca, which is the best? We don't mind travelling to Limassol for schools and work but it seems from a rental point of view you can get more for your money in Larnaca:confused2:


Limassol is very expensive because it is the business centre of the island and many off shore companies are based there.
Larnaca is far cheaper and as you say you will get more for your money there.
Another alternative is Pissouri (depending on which area of Limassol you are going to work in.)
Pissouri is only 20 minutes drive from Limassol. Also worth considering are the villages such as Erimi, Kolossi, Souni etc.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The problem with the commute from Larnaca to Limassol is that although it's only 30-40 minutes (maybe more depending where in Larnaca and Limassol you are going to be coming from) it's 100kmh all the way and extremely boring/tedious. It would set you back about 250 euros a month in petrol alone, which I suspect would cover the extra rent in Limassol.

Veronica makes a good point, check the Limassol district for rent upto Pissouri, the 3 villages mentioned are well inhabited.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are many areas just outside Limassol worth checking out, including the one's mentioned. Limassol is also in the centre of the island, so very handy for travelling around the island if you need to.


----------

